# Lounge > Sports >  >  NFL Pick 'em 2013-2014

## Cam

Standings:

1. Whodey85: 99-48 *****
2. Minimized: 98-49 ****
3. Eastwinds: 97-50 **
4. Cam1: 96-51 ***
5. Eimaj: 95-52 ***
6. Anonymid: 95-52 **
7. CWe: 94-53 **
8. F1X3R: 91-56 ***
9. Silentimage: 90-57 **
10. Limmy: 89-58 *
11. Zeppelin: 88-59 **
11. Prodigy: 88-59 **
13. The Patriot: 87-60 *
13. Trendsetter: 87-60 *
15. Alibaba: 86-61
16. Daveyboy: 85-62
17. BTAG: 83-64 *
18. Chantellabella: 81-66

----------


## Prodigy

I was 10 overall last year.  ::  Hopefully I do better this time around.

----------


## Trendsetter

This time, I WILL win.  ::D:

----------


## Chantellabella

Nope guys. Me and the ladies will reign victorious this year. That's all the ladies talked about. As I recall, we held our ground in the middle the whole season and was second place in the playoffs. Not bad for 3 ladies who's youngest member of this team is 55. 

For those who don't know about me and my co-horts...... My mother (aged 81) and my aunt (really her best friend) (aged 91) team up with me for the chantellabella picks. It's a hilarious and grueling experience each week to get on the phone with these two and try to compromise on our weekly choices. They get together once a week (they're in New Orleans) and deliberate about the team's strengths, weaknesses, hair styles of the quarterback, which quarterback is a "primadonna" and other such important football information. Then they give me their picks and I have to decide which one of them will get it right. It's great when I get the call that "both" picked this one or that one. They are usually right because they have been watching these leagues for half a century and know their stuff. But I hate when I get "Miss Marion picked ___________ and I picked _______. That starts the trouble. I have to determine which one is going to trip me up. Was their decision based on how much Mousse the quarterback has in his hair? Is it because he didn't say "Yes, ma'am to his mother?" But it's been a ton of fun with these ladies. And I am so grateful that they are both still around for this season's pick ems game. It has become literally their only fun during the week. The 91 year old is homebound and so this game has become their entire form of entertainment. Well, and watching football.  ::):  

So thank you Cam, for doing this again for the chantellabella "team."

----------


## Chantellabella

> This time, I WILL win.



Good to see you, my buddy.  :Hug:

----------


## Chantellabella

We're almost there!! I can't wait!

Hey Cam,

I saw that you already posted the template for week 1 on SAS? (I'm not a member there)

Can you post it here too so we can start putting in our picks? 

Thanks!

----------


## Chantellabella

Earth to Cam!! Come in Cam!!! We need to get this game started!  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

> We're almost there!! I can't wait!
> 
> Hey Cam,
> 
> I saw that you already posted the template for week 1 on SAS? (I'm not a member there)
> 
> Can you post it here too so we can start putting in our picks? 
> 
> Thanks!



It needs to be posted, because the first game is next week

----------


## Otherside

Sooo...I'm sure I'm going to get a load of heads slamming onto desks here, but what is NFL?

----------


## Trendsetter

> Sooo...I'm sure I'm going to get a load of heads slamming onto desks here, but what is NFL?



NFL (National Football League) is a professional sports league that is based on American Football, it is composed of 32 teams. While there are other American Football leagues, the NFL is the most popular because it's the best in the world. There are still many NFL fans in other countries as well.

----------


## Misssy

Knitting season is starting for me.

----------


## Chantellabella

> It needs to be posted, because the first game is next week



We need to find somebody here that can poke Cam with a stick. I can go get the post he made on the other site and paste it here, but I'm sure he'd want to do it himself. I've pm'd him a couple of times and asked one or two people to get him to start it here. Anybody know where we can find Cam?

----------


## Chantellabella

I can't seem to find Cam so I copied and pasted the template here for week 1. Hopefully, he will remember to tally us in, but at least we can post our choices before this Thursday.

Template

Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- >

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- >
Titans @ Steelers ---------- >
Falcons @ Saints ---------- >
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- >
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- >
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- >
Bengals @ Bears ---------- >
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- >
Vikings @ Lions ---------- >
Raiders @ Colts ---------- >
Packers @ 49ers ---------- >
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- >

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- >

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- >
Texans @ Chargers ---------- >

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > Broncos

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Patriots
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Saints
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Seahawks
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bears
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Browns
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Lions
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > 49ers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- >Cardinals

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Giants 21-10

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Eagles
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans

----------


## Cam

AHHHHHH, Milleniumman messaged me and I still forgot. Been really busy lately with school starting and whatnot. Updating thread now - thanks for posting Chantellabella  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 1 Schedule:

Thursday 9/5:

Ravens @ Broncos ---------- > *Ravens*

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > *Patriots*
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > *Steelers*
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > *Saints*
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > *Buccaneers*
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > *Chiefs*
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > *Seahawks*
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > *Bengals*
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > *Dolphins*
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > *Lions*
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > *Colts*
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > *Packers*
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > *Rams*

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > *Giants, 24-17*

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > *Redskins*
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > *Texans*

----------


## Chantellabella

> AHHHHHH, Milleniumman messaged me and I still forgot. Been really busy lately with school starting and whatnot. Updating thread now - thanks for posting Chantellabella



Thanks Cam!!

The ladies are having a cow that I chose the 49ers over the Packers. If the Packers win over the 49ers, I'll never hear the end of it.

They said Rogers is going to kick Kaepernick's butt.

----------


## Prodigy

FUUUUUCK I missed the first game.

Week 1 Schedule:

Sunday 9/8:

Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Patriots
Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Falcons
Buccaneers @ Jets ---------- > Buccaneers
Chiefs @ Jaguars ---------- > Chiefs
Seahawks @ Panthers ---------- > Seahawks
Bengals @ Bears ---------- > Bears
Dolphins @ Browns ---------- > Dolphins
Vikings @ Lions ---------- > Vikings
Raiders @ Colts ---------- > Colts
Packers @ 49ers ---------- > Packers
Cardinals @ Rams ---------- > Rams

Sunday Night Game (Include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------- > Giants 27 - 17

Monday 9/9:

Eagles @ Redskins ---------- > Redskins
Texans @ Chargers ---------- > Texans

----------


## Chantellabella

> FUUUUUCK I missed the first game.
> 
> Week 1 Schedule:
> 
> Sunday 9/8:
> 
> Patriots @ Bills ---------- > Patriots
> Titans @ Steelers ---------- > Steelers
> Falcons @ Saints ---------- > Falcons
> ...



You might also want to pm Cam to let him know you're in the game. He's combining our picks with picks on another site and that way he knows to add you into the mix when he tallies the totals for the week.

----------


## Chantellabella

Woohoo! It's great that football is back! Da ladies knew their stuff! Three more games to go, but it looks like we got most of them right.

----------


## Prodigy

Bengals should have won that game tbh but I'm glad they lost. lololol.

----------


## Chantellabella

I should have gone with the Dolphins and Cowboys.  ::(:  Took the wrong lady's advice. Now I'll never hear the end of it from both of them. The 90 year old wanted the Dolphins and I took the 80 year old's advice, then I did vice versa on the Cowboys.

----------


## Cam

Week 1 Results:

1. Zeppelin --- 13-3 *
1. Slumknox --- 13-3 *
3. Limmy --- 12-4
3. Eimaj --- 12-4
3. Daveyboy --- 12-4
6. The Patriot --- 11-5
6. Anonymid --- 11-5
6. Chantellabella --- 11-5
6. Eastwinds --- 11-5
10. Cam1 --- 10-6
10. Whodey85 --- 10-6
10. Minimized --- 10-6
10. Alibaba --- 10-6
14. CWe --- 9-7
14. Silent Image --- 9-7
14. Trendsetter --- 9-7
14. ASB20 --- 9-7
14. F1X3R --- 9-7
19. Prodigy --- 8-8
19. BTAG --- 8-8

----------


## Cam

Template

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots --------->

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills --------->
Browns @ Ravens --------->
Vikings @ Bears --------->
Cowboys @ Chiefs --------->
Redskins @ Packers --------->
Titans @ Texans --------->
Dolphins @ Colts --------->
Chargers @ Eagles --------->
Rams @ Falcons --------->
Lions @ Cardinals --------->
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> 
Broncos @ Giants --------->
Jaguars @ Raiders --------->

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks --------->

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals --------->

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> *Patriots*

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> *Panthers*
Browns @ Ravens ---------> *Ravens*
Vikings @ Bears ---------> *Bears*
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> *Cowboys*
Redskins @ Packers ---------> *Packers*
Titans @ Texans ---------> *Texans*
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> *Colts*
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> *Eagles*
Rams @ Falcons ---------> *Rams*
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> *Cardinals*
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> *Saints*
Broncos @ Giants ---------> *Broncos*
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> *Raiders*

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> *49ers, 31-24*

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> *Steelers*

----------


## Cam

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> Patriots

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> Bills
Browns @ Ravens ---------> Ravens
Vikings @ Bears ---------> Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Packers ---------> Packers
Titans @ Texans ---------> Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Rams @ Falcons ---------> Falcons
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> Lions
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants ---------> Broncos
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> Raiders

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> 49ers 20-17

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> Bengals

----------


## Chantellabella

All right!! We didn't do too shabby.  ::): 

Here's me and the ladies' week two picks:

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots --------->Patriots

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills --------->Panthers
Browns @ Ravens --------->Ravens
Vikings @ Bears --------->Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Cowboys
Redskins @ Packers --------->Packers
Titans @ Texans --------->Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles --------->Eagles
Rams @ Falcons --------->Falcons
Lions @ Cardinals --------->Lions
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants --------->Broncos
Jaguars @ Raiders --------->Raiders

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks --------->49ers 35-21

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals --------->Steelers

Thanks! 

Cindy

----------


## Prodigy

Week 2:

Thursday Night:

Jets @ Patriots ---------> Patriots

Sunday:

Panthers @ Bills ---------> Bills
Browns @ Ravens ---------> Ravens
Vikings @ Bears ---------> Bears
Cowboys @ Chiefs ---------> Cowboys
Redskins @ Packers ---------> Packers
Titans @ Texans ---------> Texans
Dolphins @ Colts ---------> Colts
Chargers @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Rams @ Falcons ---------> Falcons
Lions @ Cardinals ---------> Lions
Saints @ Buccaneers ---------> Saints
Broncos @ Giants ---------> Broncos
Jaguars @ Raiders ---------> Raiders

Sunday Night (Include score):

49ers @ Seahawks ---------> 49ers 34 - 27

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Bengals ---------> Bengals

----------


## Chantellabella

My senior cohorts each have to pay me a dollar for the 49ers win. I told them Kaepernick would come out of the gate with a vengeance because of the Superbowl. 

It's good to see our Saints coach back.  ::):

----------


## Prodigy

Seahawks/Niners game... just lol.

----------


## Cam

> Seahawks/Niners game... just lol.



LOL. I love it, that team seems so cocky and arrogant, good to see them get destroyed like that.... though I did pick them...

----------


## Chantellabella

Wow! I just saw that. Even though I picked the 49ers, I so wanted the Seahawks to stomp them also. Yeah, I agree that the 49ers needed a reality check. Kaepernick, isn't the only player on the team. He needs to let his other guys get the ball and score too. I think he's very young and cocky and will soon learn that he has to throw the ball and not hang onto it if he wants to play in the big league. 

On another note. The Saints? Hm. Ah. Well. We won, but. Somebody get that front line some coffee or something. Drew can't take many more sacks.

----------


## Prodigy

> LOL. I love it, that team seems so cocky and arrogant, good to see them get destroyed like that.... though I did pick them...



Yea, I hate Kaepernick but I did pick them to win it lol. D:

----------


## kc1895

Please allow me to brag... that I WON MY WORK FOOTBALL POOL!!!!  :sparkles:  $165 pot with 33 people  ::  I'm rich!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Please allow me to brag... that I WON MY WORK FOOTBALL POOL!!!!  $165 pot with 33 people  I'm rich!!!!!!!!!



Awesome!! I need you on my team. I can't believe I screwed up week 2! What killed me was there were several teams that my senior cohorts didn't agree on. I ended up having to pick one and picked the wrong choice.  ::(:  

Cam,

I'll post the results and template here so we can add our picks. Hope that's ok. I copied and pasted what you posted on the other side.

Week 2 Results

1. Alibaba: 13-3 *
2. CWe: 12-4
2. Cam1: 12-4
2. Silent Image: 12-4
2. Eastwinds: 12-4
6. Limmy: 11-5
6. Anonymid: 11-5
6. Whodey85: 11-5
6. Minimized: 11-5
6. Zeppelin: 11-5
6. Prodigy: 11-5
6. F1X3R: 11-5
6. BTAG: 11-5
14. Daveyboy: 10-6
14. The Patriot: 10-6
16. Eimaj: 9-7
16. Chantellabella: 9-7
16. Trendsetter: 9-7



Standings

1. Zeppelin: 24-8 *
2. Alibaba: 23-9 *
3. Limmy: 23-9
3. Eastwinds: 23-9
5. Daveyboy: 22-10
5. Cam1: 22-10
5. Anonymid: 22-10
8. Eimaj: 21-11
8. CWe: 21-11
8. The Patriot: 21-11
8. Whodey85: 21-11
8. Minimized: 21-11
8. Silent Image: 21-11
14. Chantellabella: 20-12
14. F1X3R: 20-12
16. BTAG: 19-13
16. Prodigy: 19-13
18. Trendsetter: 18-14
19. Slumknox: 13-19 *

----------


## Chantellabella

Cam's template for week 3. Add your picks! 

Template

Week 3:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles ------->

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens ------->
Browns @ Vikings ------->
Giants @ Panthers ------->
Packers @ Bengals ------->
Rams @ Cowboys ------->
Lions @ Redskins ------->
Buccaneers @ Patriots ------->
Cardinals @ Saints ------->
Chargers @ Titans ------->
Falcons @ Dolphins ------->
Bills @ Jets ------->
Colts @ 49ers ------->
Jaguars @ Seahawks ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers ------->

Monday Night: 

Raiders @ Broncos ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Template

Week 3:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles ------->  Chiefs

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens ------->Texans
Browns @ Vikings ------->Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys ------->Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Lions
Buccaneers @ Patriots  -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 28-10

Monday Night: 

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos

----------


## Prodigy

Week 3:

Thursday Night:

Chiefs @ Eagles -------> Eagles

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Lions @ Redskins -------> Lions
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Chargers
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 24 - 13

Monday Night: 

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 3:

Sunday:

Texans @ Ravens -------> *Ravens*
Browns @ Vikings -------> *Vikings*
Giants @ Panthers -------> *Giants*
Packers @ Bengals -------> *Packers*
Rams @ Cowboys -------> *Cowboys*
Lions @ Redskins -------> *Lions*
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> *Patriots*
Cardinals @ Saints -------> *Saints*
Chargers @ Titans -------> *Titans*
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> *Falcons*
Bills @ Jets -------> *Bills*
Colts @ 49ers -------> *Colts*
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> *Seahawks*

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> *Steelers, 20-14*

Monday Night: 

Raiders @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*

----------


## Florian Kornberger

Texans @ Ravens -------> Texans
Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikes
Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
Packers @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Rams @ Cowboys -------> Rams
Lions @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Buccaneers
Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
Chargers @ Titans -------> Titans
Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears 27-20

Monday Night: 

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos 38-24

----------


## kc1895

Texans @ Ravens -------> Texans
 Browns @ Vikings -------> Vikings
 Giants @ Panthers -------> Giants
 Packers @ Bengals -------> Packers
 Rams @ Cowboys -------> Rams
 Lions @ Redskins -------> Lions
 Buccaneers @ Patriots -------> Patriots
 Cardinals @ Saints -------> Saints
 Chargers @ Titans -------> Chargers
 Falcons @ Dolphins -------> Falcons
 Bills @ Jets -------> Bills
 Colts @ 49ers -------> 49ers
 Jaguars @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Steelers -------> Bears, 30-10

Monday Night: 

Raiders @ Broncos -------> Broncos

----------


## Prodigy

So my picks so far sucked.

----------


## Prodigy

WUT UP DOE

----------


## Trendsetter

> WUT UP DOE



Jay Cutler trucked him lol

----------


## Cam

> WUT UP DOE



Dang, that has to be like the most embarrassing thing that can happen to a defensive player, getting trucked by a QB... lol.

----------


## Cam

Week 3 Results:

1. Zeppelin: 11-5 *
1. Cam1: 11-5 *
3. CWe: 10-6
3. Chantellabella: 10-6
5. Alibaba: 9-7
5. Daveyboy: 9-7
5. Minimized: 9-7
5. Trendsetter: 9-7
9. The Patriot: 8-8
9. Anonymid: 8-8
9. Silent Image: 8-8
9. Eastwinds: 8-8
9. Prodigy: 8-8
14. Eimaj: 7-9
14. Btag: 7-9
14. Whodey85: 9-7
17. Limmy 6-10
17. F1X3R: 6-10
17. KC1985: 6-10

Standings

1. Zeppelin: 35-13 **
2. Cam1: 33-15 *
3. Alibaba: 32:16 *
4. CWe: 31-17
4. Daveyboy: 31-17
4. Eastwinds: 31-17
7. Anonymid: 30-18
7. Minimized: 30-18
7. Chantellabella: 30-18
10. Limmy: 29-19
10. The Patriot: 29-19
10. Silent Image: 29-19
13. Eimaj: 28-20
13. Whodey85: 28-20
15. Prodigy: 27-21
15. Trendsetter: 27-21
17. F1X3R: 26-22
17. Btag: 26-22
19. KC1985: 6-10

----------


## Cam

Week 4 Template

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams ------->

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills ------->
Bears @ Lions ------->
Bengals @ Browns ------->
Seahawks @ Texans ------->
Colts @ Jaguars ------->
Giants @ Chiefs ------->
Steelers @ Vikings ------->
Cardinals @ Buccaneers ------->
Jets @ Titans ------->
Cowboys @ Chargers ------->
Eagles @ Broncos ------->
Redskins @ Raiders ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons ------->

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints ------->

----------


## Cam

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Buccaneers 
Jets @ Titans -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Redskins

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Falcons 23-20

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints

----------


## Prodigy

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> 49ers

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars -------> Colts
Giants @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Bucs
Jets @ Titans -------> Titans
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> Cowboys
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders -------> Redskins

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> Patriots 30-24

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> Saints

----------


## Trendsetter

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> *Rams*

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> *Ravens*
Bears @ Lions -------> *Bears*
Bengals @ Browns -------> *Bengals*
Seahawks @ Texans -------> *Seahawks*
Colts @ Jaguars -------> *Colts*
Giants @ Chiefs -------> *Giants*
Steelers @ Vikings -------> *Steelers*
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> *Buccaneers*
Jets @ Titans -------> *Jets*
Cowboys @ Chargers -------> *Cowboys*
Eagles @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*
Redskins @ Raiders -------> *Redskins*

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons -------> *Patriots, 41-10*

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints -------> *Saints*

----------


## Chantellabella

Thursday Night:

49ers @ Rams -------> Rams

Sunday:

Ravens @ Bills -------> Ravens
Bears @ Lions -------> Bears
Bengals @ Browns -------> Bengals
Seahawks @ Texans -------> Seahawks
Colts @ Jaguars ------->Colts
Giants @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Steelers @ Vikings -------> Steelers
Cardinals @ Buccaneers -------> Card
Jets @ Titans -------> Jets
Cowboys @ Chargers ------->Chargers
Eagles @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Redskins @ Raiders ------->Raiders 

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Falcons ------->Patriots  21 - 13

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Saints ------->Saints

Thanks Cam!

----------


## JesusChild

I'm The Patriot over on SAS just to clarify. Yeah I've taken The Rams tonight, you can see my picks over on SAS, I've also taken The Raiders, not counting if I had picked The Falcons, (which would have been really controversial lol) these two are to me the most controversial picks. You can see my picks over at SAS under my Patriot user name.  Surprised hardly anyone has any faith in the Dolphins. The Dolphins are really an underdog here, so are the Jets but nice to see some people have given them a chance.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm The Patriot over on SAS just to clarify. Yeah I've taken The Rams tonight, you can see my picks over on SAS, I've also taken The Raiders, not counting if I had picked The Falcons, (which would have been really controversial lol) these two are to me the most controversial picks. You can see my picks over at SAS under my Patriot user name.  Surprised hardly anyone has any faith in the Dolphins. The Dolphins are really an underdog here, so are the Jets but nice to see some people have given them a chance.



I treated myself to a bunch of Football folly DVD's and the latest NFL book for last season.  I was watching that one season when the Dolphins fought hard for that one win and the fans were wearing bags. The Saints definitely had their bag days of being the "Aints" too. I guess it just depends on who's coach and QB in various seasons.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> WUT UP DOE



 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:     Hahaha.

Chicago bear's are looking so good this year.

*Ravens* @ Bills 
*Bears* @ Lions
Bengals @ *Browns* 
*Seahawks* @ Texans
Colts @ *Jaguars* 
Giants @ *Chiefs*
Steelers @ *Vikings* [Even though I think the stealers would win, I hate them and don't want to hex it!!]
*Cardinals* @ Buccaneers 
*Jets* @ Titans 
Cowboys @ *Chargers*
Eagles @ *Broncos* 
Redskins @ *Raiders* 
*Patriots* @ Falcons 
Dolphins @ *Saints*

----------


## Chantellabella

Did not see that Thursday game coming. Darn! 






> Hahaha.
> 
> Chicago bear's are looking so good this year.



Yep. 3-0

I don't want to jinx it for the Saints, but 3-0 for us also ............Endzone dance!!! It's good to have our team and coach back.  ::):

----------


## Prodigy

Calvin Johnson said he doesn't like us.

Rood.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> Calvin Johnson said he doesn't like us.
> 
> Rood.



Calvin Jahnson needs to get a stick out of his ass.

----------


## Trendsetter

> Did not see that Thursday game coming. Darn! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. 3-0
> 
> I don't want to jinx it for the Saints, but 3-0 for us also ............Endzone dance!!! It's good to have our team and coach back.



Endzone dunk is more like it.  ::D:

----------


## Prodigy

We face the Saints next week O:

----------


## Chantellabella

I just wish Dallas would televise the games!!! grrr!!!! I'm not forking out money to get the games. I just can't afford it. But you'd think since we were reeeeeallllly close to the border and there's a ton of New Orleans people here, that they would televise it more often. It's a pain to watch the little grid on Fox Sports, Espn or NFL and then wait for the highlights to show.

----------


## Prodigy

> I just wish Dallas would televise the games!!! grrr!!!! I'm not forking out money to get the games. I just can't afford it. But you'd think since we were reeeeeallllly close to the border and there's a ton of New Orleans people here, that they would televise it more often. It's a pain to watch the little grid on Fox Sports, Espn or NFL and then wait for the highlights to show.



http://firstrowus1.eu/ thats where I go to watch. Just make sure you have ad-blocker or something installed so you don't have to deal with dumbass ads saying you need some codec or some [BEEP] to view the video.

----------


## Chantellabella

> http://firstrowus1.eu/ thats where I go to watch. Just make sure you have ad-blocker or something installed so you don't have to deal with dumbass ads saying you need some codec or some [BEEP] to view the video.



Thanks for the link. The ad-blocker thing scares me a bit. I do have an ad-blocker, but sometimes I'm not too saavy when it comes to trusting sites. I really don't want to get a virus or cookies that allow unwanted heebie-jeebies in. I might dip my toes in and if the world doesn't come crashing down on my computer, I'll certainly give it a try. Hopefully as the season progresses, they'll show more of the games. 

Thanks though for link. I appreciate it.  ::):  

Cindy

----------


## Total Eclipse

Not sure what is happening with the bears =/

----------


## pepÃ©

> Not sure what is happening with the bears =/



maybe they just wished they played in Green Bay  ::):

----------


## Prodigy

I cried

----------


## JesusChild

You try to throw The Steelers a life raft and they still end up drowning, what more do they want? 0-4 they can't even win a Pre Season game, I took a chance on em in Pick em and they just drowned, even their Fantasy defense stinks. real sad, At least The Browns came through for me, I went with The Browns when they were being counted out why because twice I went against them and twice I got jinxed so I went with The Browns not thinking they'd actually win but ready to risk it and in befuddled shock I Won.

----------


## Chantellabella

Well my pick ems team (the 81 year old, the 90 year old and me)  is drowning presently. We will not bode well this week in the standings, I'm afraid.

----------


## Prodigy

This broncos game tho.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I cried



:c Me too.

----------


## Trendsetter

My picks were flat out horrible  ::(:

----------


## Chantellabella

> My picks were flat out horrible



Couldn't have been worse than mine. I'm at 8 losses and only 5 wins right now.  ::(:

----------


## Trendsetter

> We face the Saints next week O:



That Saints offense is showing no mercy lol. Miami is good but they're getting beat badly out there by us.

----------


## Chantellabella

> That Saints offense is showing no mercy lol.



I haven't been home all night to watch the tiny grid on NFL.com. Going there now.

----------


## Cam

Week 4 Results:

1. Eimaj: 11-4 *
2. Whodey85: 10-5
2. Limmy: 10-5
2. Prodigy: 10-5
2. Eastwinds: 10-5
6. Cam1: 9-6
6. Silentimage: 9-6
6. Zeppelin: 9-6
6. Anonymid: 9-6
6. F1X3R: 9-6
6. Minimized: 9-6
6. Special K: 9-6
13. BTAG: 8-7
13. Daveyboy: 8-7
13: Chantellabeall: 8-7
13. CWe: 8-7
17. The Patriot: 7-8
18. Alibaba: 6-9
18. Trendsetter: 6-9

*Standings*

1. Zeppelin: 44-19 **
2. Cam1: 42-21 *
3. Eastwings: 41-22
4. Eimaj: 39-24 *
5. Limmy: 39-24
5. Daveboy: 39-24
5. Anonymid: 39-24
5. Minimized: 39-24
5. CWe: 39-24
10. Whodey85: 38-25
10. Silentimage: 38-25
10. Alibaba: 38-25
10. Chantellabella: 38-25
14. Prodigy: 37-26
15. The Patriot: 36-27
16. F1X3R: 35-28
17. BTAG: 34-29
18. Trendsetter: 33-30
19. Special K: 9-6
20. KC1985: 6-10

----------


## Cam

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns -------->

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins -------->
Patriots @ Bengals -------->
Seahawks @ Colts -------->
Chiefs @ Titans -------->
Saints @ Bears -------->
Lions @ Packers -------->
Jaguars @ Rams -------->
Eagles @ Saints -------->
Panthers @ Cardinals -------->
Broncos @ Cowboys -------->
Chargers @ Raiders -------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers -------->

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons -------->

----------


## Cam

> That Saints offense is showing no mercy lol. Miami is good but they're getting beat badly out there by us.



Saints are looking great this year, glad to see the Dolphins get destroyed too  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> *Browns*

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> *Dolphins*
Patriots @ Bengals --------> *Bengals*
Seahawks @ Colts --------> *Seahawks*
Chiefs @ Titans --------> *Chiefs*
Saints @ Bears --------> *Saints*
Lions @ Packers --------> *Packers*
Jaguars @ Rams --------> *Rams*
Eagles @ Giants --------> *Eagles*
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> *Panthers*
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> *Broncos*
Chargers @ Raiders --------> *Chargers*

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> *Texans, 24-20*

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> *Jets*

----------


## Chantellabella

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Bills

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Ravens
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Seahawks
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Saints
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants  --------> Giants
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Cardinals
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders -------->Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers -------->Texans 28-21

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons

----------


## kc1895

I'm last on the standings.  I will just choose my fav. team to win every game GOOOOO-----> Chargers

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'm last on the standings.  I will just choose my fav. team to win every game GOOOOO-----> Chargers



I thought you posted week 4 picks, but it doesn't look like it. Did you pm Cam with your picks for week 4? 

If you send them to him, he can add them in. When people enter after the games start, their scores start off low because you only have 1 or two points in the total while the others have 4 sets of game points. But you can catch up. 

Poor Cam, I bug him via here and pm to make sure he doesn't miss my picks each week.

Hey don't feel bad. I've played all 4 games and my scores not that far above yours.  ::):  The points are usually so close to each other throughout the season, that one good winning week can bring you way up or way down. 

So keep playing. It's fun to have more women in this competition.

----------


## Prodigy

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Browns --------> Bills

Sunday:

Ravens @ Dolphins --------> Ravens
Patriots @ Bengals --------> Patriots
Seahawks @ Colts --------> Seahawks
Chiefs @ Titans --------> Chiefs
Saints @ Bears --------> Bears
Lions @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Rams --------> Rams
Eagles @ Giants --------> Eagles
Panthers @ Cardinals --------> Panthers
Broncos @ Cowboys --------> Broncos
Chargers @ Raiders --------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Texans @ 49ers --------> 49ers, 20 - 13

Monday Night:

Jets @ Falcons --------> Falcons

----------


## Prodigy

looking forward to playing the giants, defense stat padding. lolol.





I'd [BEEP] her.

----------


## Chantellabella

Egad! Another bad pick week. I can't have these. I went with the 81 year old's choices rather than the 90 year old's choices on the ones where they differed. The 81 year old threw me under the bus. 

Next week.............I'm going with the 90 year old if they differ in opinion.

----------


## Trendsetter

Can't believe I actually guessed right by picking oddball choices like the Bengals and the Jets.

----------


## Cam

Week 5 Results:

1. Eimaj: 9-5
1. Cam1: 9-5
1. SilentImage: 9-5
1. Whodey85: 9-5
1. Minimized: 9-5
6. F1X3R: 8-6
6. Trendsetter: 8-6
6. CWe: 8-6
9. Limmy: 7-7
9. Zeppelin: 7-7
9. Chantellabella: 7-7
9. Alibaba: 7-7
9. The Patriot: 7-7
9. Eastwinds: 7-7
9. Prodigy: 7-7
9. Daveybot: 7-7
17. Anonymid: 6-8
17. BTAG: 6-8

Standings

1. Zeppelin: 51-26 **
1. Cam1: 51-26 **
3. Eimaj: 48-29 **
4. Minimized: 48-29 *
5. Eastwinds: 48-29
6. Whodey85: 47-30 *
7. Silent Image: 47-30 *
8. CW3: 47-30
9. Limmy: 46-31
9. Daveyboy: 46-31
11. Chantellabella: 45-32
11. Anonymid: 45-32
11. Alibaba: 45-32
14. Prodigy: 44-33
15. The Patriot: 43-34
15. F1X3R: 43-34
17. TrendsetterL 41-36
18. BTAG: 40-37
19. KC1985: 6-10

----------


## Chantellabella

Cam,

I copied and pasted week 6.   ::):  Well, I know it's not like you didn't notice I copied and pasted it.

 Oh well, here's Cam's template for week 6, guys! Have at it!



Week 6 Template:

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears ------->

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills ------->
Packers @ Ravens ------->
Lions @ Browns ------->
Panthers @ Vikings ------->
Rams @ Texans ------->
Raiders @ Chiefs ------->
Steelers @ Jets ------->
Eagles @ Buccaneers ------->
Jaguars @ Broncos ------->
Titans @ Seahawks ------->
Saints @ Patriots ------->
Cardinals @ 49ers ------->

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys ------->

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Chantellabella's Picks

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Browns
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs ------->Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Jets
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Saints
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Redskins 41-34

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts


This week, the ladies agreed on all but one so I have a much better shot of scoring high.  ::):  Hopefully.

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 6 Template:

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> *Bears*

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> *Bengals*
Packers @ Ravens -------> *Packers*
Lions @ Browns -------> *Lions*
Panthers @ Vikings -------> *Vikings*
Rams @ Texans -------> *Texans*
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> *Chiefs*
Steelers @ Jets -------> *Steelers*
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> *Eagles*
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*
Titans @ Seahawks -------> *Seahawks*
Saints @ Patriots -------> *Saints*
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> *49ers*

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> *Cowboys, 31- 20*

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> *Colts*

----------


## Prodigy

Thursday:

Giants @ Bears -------> Bears

Sunday:

Bengals @ Bills -------> Bengals
Packers @ Ravens -------> Packers
Lions @ Browns -------> Lions
Panthers @ Vikings -------> Vikings
Rams @ Texans -------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Steelers @ Jets -------> Steelers
Eagles @ Buccaneers -------> Eagles
Jaguars @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Titans @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Saints @ Patriots -------> Pats
Cardinals @ 49ers -------> 49ers

Sunday Night:

Redskins @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys

Monday Night:

Colts @ Chargers -------> Colts

----------


## Chantellabella

Here's week 6 but Cam forgot to include me on the list. I'll edit it when I find out

Week 6 Results:

1. BTAG: 12-3 *
1. CWe: 12-3 *
1. Whodey85: 12-3 *
1. Anonymid: 12-3 *
1. Minimized: 12-3 *
1. Prodigy: 12-3 *
7. Limmy: 11-4
7. Eastwinds: 11-4
7. Trendsetter: 11-4
10. Cam1: 10-5
10. Silentimage: 10-5
10. Gavroche: 10-5
10. F1X3R: 10-5
14. Eimaj: 9-6
14. Daveyboy: 9-6
14. The Patriot: 9-6
17. Alibaba: 8-7
17. Trendsetter: 8-7
17. Chantellabella: 8-7
19. Zeppelin: 7-8

----------


## Chantellabella

Standings

1. Cam1: 61-31 **
2. Minimized: 60-32 **
3. Whodey85: 50-33 **
4. CWe: 59-33 *
5. Eastwinds: 59-33
6. Zeppelin: 58-34 **
6. Eimaj: 58-34 **
8. Silentimage: 57-35 *
8. Anonymid: 57-35 *
10. Limmy: 57-35
11. Prodigy: 56-36 *
12. Daveyboy: 55-37
13. F1X3R: 53-39
13. Chantellabella: 53-39
13. Alibaba: 53-39
16. BTAG: 52-40 *
17. The Patriot: 52-40
17. Trendsetter: 52-40
19. Gavroche: 10-5 (59-33)

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 7 Template:


Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins ------->
Rams @ Panthers ------->
Bears @ Redskins ------->
Bengals @ Lions ------->
Cowboys @ Eagle ------->
Chargers @ Jaguars ------->
Patriots @ Jets ------->
Buccaneers @ Falcons ------->
49ers @ Titans ------->
Ravens @ Steelers ------->
Browns @ Packers ------->
Texans @ Chiefs ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts ------->

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Chantellabella's picks:

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals ------->Seahawks

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Bills
Rams @ Panthers -------> Rams
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears
Bengals @ Lions -------> Lions
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Cowboys (it kills me to pick this one)
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Broncos 31 - 24

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Vikings

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 7 Template:


Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> *Seahawks*

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins -------> *Dolphins*
Rams @ Panthers -------> *Panthers*
Bears @ Redskins -------> *Redskins*
Bengals @ Lions -------> *Bengals*
Cowboys @ Eagles -------> *Cowboys*
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> *Chargers*
Patriots @ Jets -------> *Patriots*
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> *Buccaneers*
49ers @ Titans -------> *49ers*
Ravens @ Steelers -------> *Steelers*
Browns @ Packers -------> *Packers*
Texans @ Chiefs -------> *Chiefs*

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> *Broncos, 41-20*

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> *Giants*

----------


## Florian Kornberger

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins ------->    Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears
Bengals @ Lions ------->   Lions
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Cowboys
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets ------->       Jets
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans ------->        Titans
Ravens @ Steelers ------->   Steelers
Browns @ Packers ------->    Packers
Texans @ Chiefs ------->      Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts ------->  Colts 31-30

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants

----------


## Cam

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals -------> Seahawks

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears 
Bengals @ Lions -------> Bengals
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Cowboys
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Colts 38-35

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Giants

----------


## kc1895

Based on my recent picks for the Chargers, my score is now 7-11.  TYVM  :Hats off:

----------


## kc1895

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals ------->cardinals

Sunday: 

Bills @ Dolphins ------->bills
Rams @ Panthers ------->pathers
Bears @ Redskins ------->redskins
Bengals @ Lions ------->bengals
Cowboys @ Eagle ------->eagles
Chargers @ Jaguars ------->chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> pats
Buccaneers @ Falcons ------->falcon
49ers @ Titans ------->9ers
Ravens @ Steelers ------->ravens
Browns @ Packers ------->packers
Texans @ Chiefs ------->chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts ------->broncos 40-10

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants ------->vikings

----------


## Prodigy

Thursday: 

Seahawks @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday: Seahawks

Bills @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Rams @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Bears @ Redskins -------> Bears
Bengals @ Lions -------> Bengals
Cowboys @ Eagle -------> Eagles
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Jets -------> Patriots
Buccaneers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
49ers @ Titans -------> 49ers
Ravens @ Steelers -------> Ravens
Browns @ Packers -------> Packers
Texans @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Colts -------> Broncos 27 - 13

Monday Night:

Vikings @ Giants -------> Vikings

----------


## Cam

Week 7 Results:

1. Whodey85: 11-4 *
1. Cam1: 11-4 *
1. Trendsetter: 11-4 *
1. Eimaj: 11-4 *
1. Eastwinds: 11-4 *
6. CWe: 10-5
6. Anonymid: 10-5
8. BTAG: 9-6
8. Zeppelin: 9-6
8. Florian Kornberger: 9-6
8. KC1985: 9-6
8. Minimized: 9-6
8. Alibaba: 9-6
8. The Patriot: 9-6
15. Daveyboy: 8-7
15. F1X3R: 8-7
15. SilentImage: 8-7
15. Chantellabella: 8-7
19. Prodigy: 7-8
20. Limmy: 6-9

----------


## Cam

Standings

1. Cam1: 72-35 ***
2. Whodey85: 70-37 ***
3. Eastwinds: 70-37 *
4. Eimaj: 69-38 ***
5. Minimized: 69-38 **
6. CWe: 69-38 *
7. Zeppelin: 67-40 **
8. Anonymid: 67-40 *
9. Silentimage: 65-42 *
10. Prodigy: 63-44 *
10. Trendsetter: 63-44 *
12. Daveyboy: 63-44
12. Limmy: 63-44
13. Alibaba: 62-45
14. BTAG: 61-46 *
15. The Patriot: 61-46
15. F1X3R: 61-46
15. Chantellabella: 61-46
18. KC1985: 15-16
19. Gavroche: 10-5 (59-33)
20. Florian Kornberger: 9-6

----------


## Cam

Week 8 Schedule:

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers ------->

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints ------->
Browns @ Chiefs ------->
Cowboys @ Lions ------->
49ers @ Jaguars ------->
Dolphins @ Patriots ------->
Giants @ Eagles ------->
Jets @ Bengals ------->
Steelers @ Raiders ------->
Redskins @ Broncos ------->
Falcons @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings ------->

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams ------->

----------


## Prodigy

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Cowboys
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Jets @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks

----------


## Trendsetter

*YES!* Finally won one!  :: 

Week 8 Schedule:

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> *Buccaneers*

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints -------> *Saints*
Browns @ Chiefs -------> *Chiefs*
Cowboys @ Lions -------> *Lions*
49ers @ Jaguars -------> *49ers*
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> *Patriots*
Giants @ Eagles -------> *Giants*
Jets @ Bengals -------> *Bengals*
Steelers @ Raiders -------> *Steelers*
Redskins @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> *Falcons*

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> *Packers, 45-10*

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> *Seahawks*

----------


## Chantellabella

> *YES!* Finally won one!



Congrats!!! 


We so need to regain our status!! The ladies told me they have a new strategy for this week. They're going to pick the opposite of what they think are the picks.  How do you spell "MOAN!!!"  :hit wall: 

Shouldn't I get some kind of handicap points or something?  ::):  


Week 8 Schedule:

Chantellabella's Picks:

Thursday:

Panthers @ Buccaneers -------> Panthers

Sunday:

Bills @ Saints ------->  Saints
Browns @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Cowboys @ Lions -------> Cowboys
49ers @ Jaguars -------> 49ers
Dolphins @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Giants @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Jets @ Bengals -------> Jets
Steelers @ Raiders -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Falcons @ Cardinals -------> Falcons

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Vikings -------> Packers 35-32

Monday Night:

Seahawks @ Rams -------> Seahawks

----------


## Cam

Standings:

1. Cam1: 82-38 ***
2. Whodey85: 81-39 ****
3. Eastwinds: 81-39 **
4. Minimized: 80-40 ***
5. CWe: 80-40 **
6. Eimaj: 79-41 ***
7. Anonymid: 77-43 *
8. Silentimage: 76-44 **
9. Zeppelin: 75-45 **
10. Trendsetter: 73-47 *
11. Daveyboy: 73-47
12. Prodigy: 72-48 *
12. F1X3R: 72-48 *
14. Limmy: 72-48
14. Alibaba: 72-48
15. BTAG: 71-49 *
16. The Patriot: 71-49
17. Chantellabella: 70-50
18. KC1985: 15-16
19. Gavroche: 10-5 (59-33)
20. Florian Kornberger: 9-6

Week 8 Results:

1. SilentImage: 11-2 *
1. Whodey85: 11-2 *
1. CWe: 11-2 *
1. Eastwinds: 11-2 *
1. Minimized: 11-2 *
1. F1X3R: 11-2 *
7. Cam1: 10-3
7. The Patriot: 10-3
7. Daveyboy: 10-3
7. Eimaj: 10-3
7. BTAG: 10-3
7. Alibaba: 10-3
7. Trendsetter: 10-3
14. Limmy: 9-4
14. Anonymid: 9-4
14. Chantellabella: 9-4
14. Prodigy: 9-4
18. Zeppelin: 8-5

Week 9 Template:

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins ------->

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills ------->
Falcons @ Panthers ------->
Vikings @ Cowboys ------->
Saints @ Jets ------->
Chargers @ Redskins ------->
Titans @ Rams ------->
Eagles @ Raiders ------->
Buccaneers @ Seahawks ------->
Ravens @ Browns ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans ------->

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers ------->

----------


## Prodigy

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Jets -------> Saints
Chargers @ Redskins -------> Redskins
Titans @ Rams -------> Titans
Eagles @ Raiders -------> Eagles
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Ravens @ Browns -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts 20 - 10

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> Bears

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 9 Template:

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> *Bengals*

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> *Bills*
Falcons @ Panthers -------> *Panthers*
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> *Cowboys*
Saints @ Jets -------> *Saints*
Chargers @ Redskins -------> *Chargers*
Titans @ Rams -------> *Titans*
Eagles @ Raiders -------> *Eagles*
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> *Seahawks*
Ravens @ Browns -------> *Ravens*

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> *Colts, 20-16*

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> *Packers*

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 9 Template:

Thursday:

Bengals @ Dolphins -------> Bengals

Sunday:

Chiefs @ Bills -------> Chiefs
Falcons @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Vikings @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Jets -------> Saints
Chargers @ Redskins -------> Chargers
Titans @ Rams -------> Titans
Eagles @ Raiders -------> Raiders
Buccaneers @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Ravens @ Browns -------> Ravens

Sunday Night (score):

Colts @ Texans -------> Colts  24-7

Monday Night:

Bears @ Packers -------> Packers

----------


## Cam

*Week 9 Results:*

1. The Patriot: 9-4 *
1. Limmy: 9-4 *
1. F1X3R: 9-4 *
1. Prodigy: 9-4 *
5. Anonymid: 8-5
5. Whodey85: 8-5
5. Alibaba: 8-5
5. Minimized: 8-5
5. Eastwinds: 8-5
10. Eimaj: 7-6
10. Zeppelin: 10-6
12. BTAG: 6-7
12. Cam1: 6-7
12. Silentimage: 6-7
12. Trendsetter: 6-7
12. Chantellabella: 6-7
17. CWe: 5-8
17. Daveyboy: 5-8

*Standings:*

1. Whodey85: 89-44 ****
2. Eastwinds: 89-44 **
3. Cam1: 88-45 ***
4. Minimized: 88-45 ***
5. Eimaj: 86-47 ***
6. CWe: 85-48 **
7. Anonymid: 85-48 *
8. Silentimage: 82-51 **
8. Zeppelin: 82-51 **
10. Prodigy: 81-52 **
10. F1X3R: 81-52 **
12. Limmy: 81-52 *
13. The Patriot: 80-53 *
14. Alibaba: 80-53
15. Trendsetter: 79-54 *
16. Daveyboy: 78-55
17. BTAG: 77-56 *
18. Chantellabella: 76-57

----------


## Cam

Week 10 Template:

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings ------->

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers ------->
Bengals @ Ravens ------->
Lions @ Bears ------->
Eagles @ Packers ------->
Rams @ Colts ------->
Jaguars @ Titans ------->
Raiders @ Giants ------->
Seahawks @ Falcons ------->
Panthers @ 49ers ------->
Broncos @ Chargers ------->
Texans @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints ------->

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

> *Week 9 Results:*
> 
> 1. The Patriot: 9-4 *
> 1. Limmy: 9-4 *
> 1. F1X3R: 9-4 *
> 1. Prodigy: 9-4 *
> 5. Anonymid: 8-5
> 5. Whodey85: 8-5
> 5. Alibaba: 8-5
> ...




Arrgggh!!!! How painful! Us ladies need to redeem ourselves. We have to show you college guys up.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 10 Template:

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> Redskins

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers ------->   Steelers
Bengals @ Ravens -------> Bengals
Lions @ Bears -------> Bears
Eagles @ Packers -------> Packers
Rams @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Raiders @ Giants -------> Raiders
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ 49ers -------> Panthers
Broncos @ Chargers -------> Broncos
Texans @ Cardinals -------> Texans

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> Saints  14  21

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> Dolphins

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 10 Template:

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> *Redskins*

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> *Steelers*
Bengals @ Ravens -------> *Ravens*
Lions @ Bears -------> *Bears*
Eagles @ Packers -------> *Eagles*
Rams @ Colts -------> *Colts*
Jaguars @ Titans -------> *Titans*
Raiders @ Giants -------> *Giants*
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> *Seahawks*
Panthers @ 49ers -------> *49ers*
Broncos @ Chargers -------> *Broncos*
Texans @ Cardinals -------> *Texans*

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> *Saints, 42-17*

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> *Dolphins*

----------


## Prodigy

Thursday Night:

Redskins @ Vikings -------> Vikings

Sunday:

Bills @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bengals @ Ravens -------> Bengals
Lions @ Bears -------> Bears
Eagles @ Packers -------> Eagles
Rams @ Colts -------> Colts
Jaguars @ Titans -------> Titans
Raiders @ Giants -------> Raiders
Seahawks @ Falcons -------> Seahawks
Panthers @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chargers -------> Broncos
Texans @ Cardinals -------> Texans

Sunday Night (score):

Cowboys @ Saints -------> Saints 20 - 10

Monday Night:

Dolphins @ Buccaneers -------> Dolphins

----------


## Trendsetter

Bah, my 42-17 prediction was oh so close. But I'll take a 49-17 win.  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> Bah, my 42-17 prediction was oh so close. But I'll take a 49-17 win.



I finally got to watch a game and it was oh so nice to see it was against the Cowboys. I don't know why I'm so adverse to the Cowboys. Maybe because I'm a New Orleanian through and through and well, this Dallas area really gets on my nerves a lot!!! 

The ladies and I did lousy again. I found out they're still basing their picks on whether they think the QB is a "nice boy." I told them to pick on skill, dang it!!

----------


## Cam

Week 11 Template:

Thursday:

Colts @ Titans -------->

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills -------->
Ravens @ Bears -------->
Browns @ Bengals -------->
Lions @ Steelers -------->
Raiders @ Texans -------->
Cardinals @ Jaguars -------->
Redskins @ Eagles -------->
Falcons @ Buccaneers -------->
Chargers @ Dolphins -------->
Packers @ Giants -------->
Vikings @ Seahawks -------->
49ers @ Saints -------->

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos -------->

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers -------->

----------


## Cam

Week 10 Results:

1. Whodey85: 10-4 *
1. Anonymid: 10-4 *
1. F1X3R: 10-4 *
1. Minimized: 10-4 *
5. Eimaj: 9-5
5. CWe: 9-5
7. Limmy: 8-6
7. Silent Image: 8-6
7. Cam1: 8-6
7. Trendsetter: 8-6
7. Eastwinds: 8-6
12. Daveyboy: 7-7
12. Prodigy: 7-7
12. The Patriot: 7-7
15. Zeppelin: 6-8
15. BTAG: 6-8
15. Alibaba: 6-8
18. Chantellabella: 5-9

----------


## Cam

Standings:

1. Whodey85: 99-48 *****
2. Minimized: 98-49 ****
3. Eastwinds: 97-50 **
4. Cam1: 96-51 ***
5. Eimaj: 95-52 ***
6. Anonymid: 95-52 **
7. CWe: 94-53 **
8. F1X3R: 91-56 ***
9. Silentimage: 90-57 **
10. Limmy: 89-58 *
11. Zeppelin: 88-59 **
11. Prodigy: 88-59 **
13. The Patriot: 87-60 *
13. Trendsetter: 87-60 *
15. Alibaba: 86-61
16. Daveyboy: 85-62
17. BTAG: 83-64 *
18. Chantellabella: 81-66

----------


## Cam

> Bah, my 42-17 prediction was oh so close. But I'll take a 49-17 win.



Must have been nice after losing to the Jets. Hoping the Saints do well, would much rather see them make it from the NFC rather than the Hawks or 49ers.

----------


## Chantellabella

Oh pain!!! Last again!


I gave the ladies a pep talk today.....


Choose on skill! Not on how cute a QB is. Or if you feel sorry for him because the other teams knock him down a lot. Or because he's a nice boy.


I'm pulling my hair out over here. You know how competitive I am. But I'm letting them run the show. I told them they needed to step up our game so much that we get first for the next several weeks. 

Let's see how they do this upcoming week. If we get the bottom of the heap again this upcoming week, I'm going to have to dump them as partners and get two new 80 and 90 year olds. 

Just kidding.  ::):  

Let's see how well they do this week.

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 11 Template:

Thursday:
Colts @ Titans --------> Colts

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills --------> Jets
Ravens @ Bears --------> Bengels
Lions @ Steelers --------> Lions
Raiders @ Texans --------> Raiders
Cardinals @ Jaguars --------> Cardinals
Redskins @ Eagles --------> Eagles
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> Falcons
Chargers @ Dolphins --------> Chargers
Packers @ Giants --------> Packers
Vikings @ Seahawks --------> Seahawks
49ers @ Saints --------> Saints

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos --------> Chiefs     28-24

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers -------->  Patriots

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 11 Template:

Thursday:

Colts @ Titans --------> *Titans*

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills --------> *Jets*
Ravens @ Bears --------> *Ravens*
Browns @ Bengals --------> *Bengals*
Lions @ Steelers --------> *Lions*
Raiders @ Texans --------> *Texans*
Cardinals @ Jaguars --------> *Cardinals*
Redskins @ Eagles --------> *Redskins*
Falcons @ Buccaneers --------> *Falcons*
Chargers @ Dolphins --------> *Chargers*
Packers @ Giants --------> *Giants*
Vikings @ Seahawks --------> *Seahawks*
49ers @ Saints --------> *Saints*

Sunday Night (score):

Chiefs @ Broncos --------> *Broncos, 27-24*

Monday Night:

Patriots @ Panthers --------> *Patriots*

----------


## Prodigy

Colts
Jets
Bears
Bengals
Steelers
Raiders

Cards

Eagles

Falcons
Chargers
Giants

Seahawks
Saints
Broncos 27 - 17
Patriots

Sorry on phone lmao.

----------


## Chantellabella

I can't take too many more nail biting games. What's with these teams? Are they all just really good? The upsets and action just seem so frequent this season. I remember being bored at a football game. It just seems that the teams are moving quicker, there's many more turnovers, and the plays are getting more exciting. 

I swear I'm not drinking.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Hey Cam,

I posted a template, but not *the* template for week 12. I hope I did it right. I just didn't want to miss getting my picks in. Please check the list to make sure I didn't miss anybody.  ::):  Thanks! 

Week 12  Template

Thursday:
Saints @ Falcons --------> 

Sunday:

Buccaneers @ Lions --------> 
Vikings @ Packers --------> 
Jaguars @ Texans --------> 
Chargers @ Chiefs --------> 
Panthers @ Dolphins --------> 
Steelers @ Browns --------> 
Bears @ Rams  --------> 
Jets @ Ravens --------> 
Titans @ Raiders --------> 
Colts @ Patriots --------> 
Cowboys @ Giants ------> 

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots ----> 

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins -------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Chantellabella's Week 12 picks

Thursday:
Saints @ Falcons --------> Saints

Sunday:

Buccaneers @ Lions --------> Lions
Vikings @ Packers --------> Packers
Jaguars @ Texans --------> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs --------> Chiefs
Panthers @ Dolphins --------> Panthers
Steelers @ Browns --------> Steelers
Bears @ Rams  --------> Bears
Jets @ Ravens --------> Ravens
Titans @ Raiders --------> Raiders
Colts @ Patriots --------> Colts
Cowboys @ Giants ------> Giants

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots ----> Broncos 40 - 21

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins --------> 49ers

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 12  Template

Thursday:
Saints @ Falcons -------->  *Saints*

Sunday:

Buccaneers @ Lions --------> *Lions*
Vikings @ Packers --------> *Packers*
Jaguars @ Texans --------> *Texans*
Chargers @ Chiefs --------> *Chiefs*
Panthers @ Dolphins --------> *Panthers*
Steelers @ Browns --------> *Steelers*
Bears @ Rams  --------> *Bears*
Jets @ Ravens --------> *Ravens*
Titans @ Raiders --------> *Raiders*
Colts @ Cardinals --------> *Colts*
Cowboys @ Giants ------> *Giants*

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots ----> *Broncos, 28-24*

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins --------> *49ers*

----------


## Prodigy

Week 12 Template

Thursday:
Saints @ Falcons --------> Saints

Sunday:

Buccaneers @ Lions --------> Lions
Vikings @ Packers --------> Vikings
Jaguars @ Texans --------> Texans
Chargers @ Chiefs --------> Chiefs
Panthers @ Dolphins --------> Panthers
Steelers @ Browns --------> Steelers
Bears @ Rams --------> Bears
Jets @ Ravens --------> Ravens
Titans @ Raiders --------> Raiders
Colts @ Cardinals --------> Colts
Cowboys @ Giants ------> Cowboys

Sunday Night (score):

Broncos @ Patriots ----> Broncos, 27 - 24

Monday Night:

49ers @ Redskins --------> 49ers

----------


## anonymid

Here are the updated standings, through Week 12 (I've been running the game for Cam on the other site while he's been away):

1. WhoDey85: 115-60 *****
2. minimized: 112-63 ****
3. Eimaj: 111-64 ****
4. CWe: 111-64 ***
5. EastWinds: 111-64 **
6. anonymid: 109-66 ***
7. Silent Image: 108-67 ***
8. Limmy: 106-69 **
9. F1X3R:105-70 ****
10. Cam1: 104-71 ***
10. Prodigy: 104-71 ***
12. Zeppelin: 101-75 **
13. AliBaba: 101-74 *
14. Daveyboy: 101-75
15. BTAG: 97-78 *
15. The Patriot: 97-78 * 
15. Trendsetter: 97-78 * 
18. Chantellabella: 93-82

----------


## anonymid

*WEEK 13*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions ------->
Raiders @ Cowboys ------->
Steelers @ Ravens ------->

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans ------->
Jaguars @ Browns ------->
Titans @ Colts ------->
Bears @ Vikings ------->
Dolphins @ Jets ------->
Cardinals @ Eagles ------->
Buccaneers @ Panthers ------->
Falcons @ Bills ------->
Rams @ 49ers ------->
Broncos @ Chiefs ------->
Bengals @ Chargers ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins ------->

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Thanks Anonymid!

The ladies and I have a lot of work to do if we're going to catch up in the next 5 games. I'm beginning to lose confidence in those two. 

WEEK 13

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> Packers
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Steelers

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Browns
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Dolphins
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Cardinals
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Bills
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Chargers

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants 21-13

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks ------->  Saints

The Saints have their work cut out for them.

----------


## Prodigy

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> Packers
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Steelers @ Ravens -------> Steelers

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> Patriots
Jaguars @ Browns -------> Jaguars
Titans @ Colts -------> Colts
Bears @ Vikings -------> Bears
Dolphins @ Jets -------> Dolphins
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Falcons @ Bills -------> Bills
Rams @ 49ers -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> Broncos
Bengals @ Chargers -------> Bengals

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> Giants

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks

----------


## Trendsetter

*WEEK 13*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -------> *Packers*
Raiders @ Cowboys -------> *Cowboys*
Steelers @ Ravens -------> *Steelers*

Sunday:

Patriots @ Texans -------> *Patriots*
Jaguars @ Browns -------> *Browns*
Titans @ Colts -------> *Colts*
Bears @ Vikings -------> *Bears*
Dolphins @ Jets -------> *Dolphins*
Cardinals @ Eagles -------> *Cardinals*
Buccaneers @ Panthers -------> *Panthers*
Falcons @ Bills -------> *Bills*
Rams @ 49ers -------> *Rams*
Broncos @ Chiefs -------> *Broncos*
Bengals @ Chargers -------> *Bengals*

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Redskins -------> *Giants, 24 - 10*

Monday Night:

Saints @ Seahawks ------->*Saints*

----------


## Chantellabella

Arrghhh!!!! So far I have 5 wins and 8 losses!!!!!! There's still more games to go. 

I have no clue why the ladies are doing so poorly this season. They say they pour over the stats and choose on teams. 

I really suspect they're still choosing the "cutest" quarterback. They say they aren't but you never can trust a 81 year old and a 91 year old. They can be pretty shifty.

----------


## anonymid

*WEEK 13 RESULTS*

Limmy 16-0 *
minimized 13-3
anonymid 12-4
Prodigy 12-4
The Patriot 12-4
WhoDey85 12-4
Branbran225 11-5
CWe 11-5
F1X3R 11-5
Silent Image 11-5
AliBaba 10-6
BTAG 10-6
EastWinds 10-6
Daveyboy 9-7
Eimaj 8-8
Trendsetter 8-8
Zeppelin 8-8
Chantellabella 7-9

----------


## Chantellabella

> *WEEK 13 RESULTS*
> 
> Limmy 16-0 *
> minimized 13-3
> anonymid 12-4
> Prodigy 12-4
> The Patriot 12-4
> WhoDey85 12-4
> Branbran225 11-5
> ...



Well, I thought we couldn't get any worse, but it seems we did.  ::):

----------


## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 13*

1. WhoDey85: 127-64 *****
2. minimized: 125-66 ****
3. CWe: 122-69 ***
3. Limmy: 122-69 ***
5. anonymid: 121-70 ***
6. EastWinds: 121-70 **
7. Eimaj: 119-72 ****
8. Silent Image: 119-72 ***
9. F1X3R:116-75 ****
10. Prodigy: 116-75 ***
11. AliBaba: 111-80 *
12. Daveyboy: 110-82
13. Zeppelin: 109-83 **
14. The Patriot: 109-82 *
15. BTAG: 107-84 *
16. Trendsetter: 105-86 * 
17. Cam1: 104-87 ***
18. Chantellabella: 100-91

----------


## anonymid

*WEEK 14*

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars ------->

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals ------->
Falcons @ Packers ------->
Browns @ Patriots ------->
Raiders @ Jets ------->
Lions @ Eagles ------->
Dolphins @ Steelers ------->
Bills @ Buccaneers ------->
Chiefs @ Redskins ------->
Vikings @ Ravens ------->
Titans @ Broncos ------->
Rams @ Cardinals ------->
Giants @ Chargers ------->
Seahawks @ 49ers ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints ------->

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears ------->

----------


## Prodigy

WEEK 14

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> Texans

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Colts
Falcons @ Packers -------> Falcons
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Jets
Lions @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Bills
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Vikings
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Rams
Giants @ Chargers -------> Giants
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Panthers 21 - 17

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Bears

----------


## Trendsetter

WEEK 14

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars ------->  *Jaguars*

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> *Colts*
Falcons @ Packers -------> *Packers*
Browns @ Patriots -------> *Patriots*
Raiders @ Jets -------> *Jets*
Lions @ Eagles -------> *Eagles*
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> *Dolphins*
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> *Buccaneers*
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> *Chiefs*
Vikings @ Ravens -------> *Ravens*
Titans @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*
Rams @ Cardinals -------> *Cardinals*
Giants @ Chargers -------> *Giants*
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> *49ers*

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> *Saints, 35-17*

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> *Cowboys*

----------


## Chantellabella

WEEK 14

Thursday:

Texans @ Jaguars -------> Jaguars

Sunday:

Colts @ Bengals -------> Colts
Falcons @ Packers -------> Packers
Browns @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Raiders @ Jets -------> Jets
Lions @ Eagles -------> Eagles
Dolphins @ Steelers -------> Dolphins
Bills @ Buccaneers -------> Bills
Chiefs @ Redskins -------> Chiefs
Vikings @ Ravens -------> Ravens
Titans @ Broncos -------> Broncos
Rams @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals
Giants @ Chargers -------> Giants
Seahawks @ 49ers -------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Panthers @ Saints -------> Saints 24-21

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Bears -------> Cowboys

----------


## anonymid

*WEEK 15*

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos ------->

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons ------->
Bears @ Browns ------->
Texans @ Colts ------->
Patriots @ Dolphins ------->
Eagles @ Vikings ------->
Seahawks @ Giants ------->
49ers @ Buccaneers ------->
Bills @ Jaguars ------->
Chiefs @ Raiders ------->
Jets @ Panthers ------->
Packers @ Cowboys ------->
Cardinals @ Titans ------->
Saints @ Rams ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers ------->

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions ------->

----------


## anonymid

I'll have last week's results and the updated standings posted sometime tonight or tomorrow.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'll have last week's results and the updated standings posted sometime tonight or tomorrow.



Thanks! The ladies have been hounding me about it. They think they did really well this past week. I remind them though that if it was an easy pick then probably the rest of you guys did well also. But losing only makes them fight harder and get meaner, so we shall see how they did.  ::):  Thanks for doing this.

Chantellabella's Picks

WEEK 15

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bears @ Browns -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Eagles @ Vikings -------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> 49ers
Bills @ Jaguars -------> Bills
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Titans -------> Cardinals
Saints @ Rams -------> Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> Bengals 24-17

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> Ravens

----------


## Trendsetter

*WEEK 15*

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> *Broncos*

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> *Falcons*
Bears @ Browns -------> *Bears*
Texans @ Colts -------> *Colts*
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> *Patriots*
Eagles @ Vikings -------> *Vikings*
Seahawks @ Giants -------> *Seahawks*
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> *49ers*
Bills @ Jaguars -------> *Bills*
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> *Chiefs*
Jets @ Panthers -------> *Jets*
Packers @ Cowboys -------> *Packers*
Cardinals @ Titans -------> *Cardinals*
Saints @ Rams -------> *Saints*

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> *Bengals, 23-20*

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> *Ravens*

----------


## anonymid

*WEEK 14 RESULTS*

Eimaj 15-1 *
AliBaba 13-3
anonymid 13-3
Trendsetter 13-3
WhoDey85 13-3
CWe 12-4
EastWinds 12-4
Limmy 12-4
BTAG 11-5
Chantellabella 11-5
Daveyboy 11-5
Silent Image 11-5
The Patriot 11-5
minimized 10-6
Zeppelin 10-6
F1X3R 9-7
Prodigy 6-10

----------


## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 14*

1. WhoDey85: 140-67 *****
2. minimized: 135-72 ****
3. Eimaj: 134-73 *****
4. anonymid: 134-73 ***
4. CWe: 134-73 ***
4. Limmy: 134-73 ***
7. EastWinds: 133-74 **
8. Silent Image: 130-77 ***
9. F1X3R:125-82 ****
10. AliBaba: 124-83 *
11. Prodigy: 122-85 ***
12. Daveyboy: 121-87
13. The Patriot: 120-87 *
14. Zeppelin: 119-89 **
15. BTAG: 118-89 *
15. Trendsetter: 118-89 * 
17. Chantellabella: 111-96

----------


## Prodigy

Thursday Night:

Chargers @ Broncos -------> Broncos

Sunday:

Redskins @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Bears @ Browns -------> Bears
Texans @ Colts -------> Colts
Patriots @ Dolphins -------> Patriots
Eagles @ Vikings -------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Giants -------> Seahawks
49ers @ Buccaneers -------> 49ers
Bills @ Jaguars -------> Bills
Chiefs @ Raiders -------> Chiefs
Jets @ Panthers -------> Panthers
Packers @ Cowboys -------> Cowboys
Cardinals @ Titans -------> Cardinals
Saints @ Rams -------> Saints

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Steelers -------> Bengals 24-14

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Lions -------> Ravens

----------


## anonymid

I'll post last week's results and the updated standings later today or tomorrow. For now, here's the Week 16 schedule template. There's no Thursday game this week, so there's plenty of time to get in your picks:

*WEEK 16*

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills ------->
Vikings @ Bengals ------->
Colts @ Chiefs ------->
Buccaneers @ Rams ------->
Browns @ Jets ------->
Cowboys @ Redskins ------->
Saints @ Panthers ------->
Titans @ Jaguars ------->
Broncos @ Texans ------->
Giants @ Lions ------->
Cardinals @ Seahawks ------->
Steelers @ Packers ------->
Raiders @ Chargers ------->
Patriots @ Ravens ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles ------->

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers ------->

----------


## anonymid

*WEEK 15 RESULTS*

EastWinds 11-5 *
Trendsetter 11-5 *
AliBaba 10-6
Chantellabella 10-6
CWe 10-6
Daveboy 10-6
Limmy 10-6
Prodigy 10-6
Silent Image 10-6
The Patriot 10-6
Zeppelin 10-6
Eimaj 9-7
F1X3R 9-7
anonymid 8-8
BTAG 8-8
minimized 8-8
WhoDey85 8-8

----------


## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 15*

1. WhoDey85: 148-75 *****
2. CWe: 144-79 ***
2. Limmy: 144-79 ***
2. EastWinds: 144-79 ***
5. Eimaj: 143-80 *****
6. minimized: 143-80 ****
7. anonymid: 142-81 ***
8. Silent Image: 140-83 ***
9. F1X3R:134-89 ****
10. AliBaba: 134-89 *
11. Prodigy: 132-91 ***
12. Daveyboy: 131-93
13. The Patriot: 130-93 *
14. Trendsetter: 129-94 **
14. Zeppelin: 129-95 **
16. BTAG: 126-97 *
17. Chantellabella: 121-102

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 16

Sunday
Dolphins @ Bills --------->  Dolphins
Vikings @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Colts @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Buccaneers @ Rams -----> Rams
Browns @ Jets -----------> Jets
Cowboys @ Redskins ----> Cowboys
Saints @ Panthers -------> Saints
Titans @ Jaguars --------> Jaguars
Broncos @ Texans -------> Broncos
Giants @ Lions -----------> Lions
Cardinals @ Seahawks ----> Seahawks
Steelers @ Packers -------> Steelers
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Ravens --------> Patroits

Sunday Night
Bears @ Eagles ---------Eagles 24 - 27

Monday
Falcons @ 49ers ----------> 49ers

----------


## Trendsetter

*WEEK 16*

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> *Dolphins*
Vikings @ Bengals -------> *Bengals*
Colts @ Chiefs -------> *Chiefs*
Buccaneers @ Rams -------> *Buccaneers*
Browns @ Jets -------> *Jets*
Cowboys @ Redskins -------> *Cowboys*
Saints @ Panthers -------> *Saints*
Titans @ Jaguars -------> *Jaguars*
Broncos @ Texans -------> *Broncos*
Giants @ Lions -------> *Lions*
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> *Seahawks*
Steelers @ Packers -------> *Steelers*
Raiders @ Chargers -------> *Chargers*
Patriots @ Ravens -------> *Patriots*

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles -------> *Eagles, 21-17*

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers -------> *49ers*

----------


## Prodigy

WEEK 16

Sunday:

Dolphins @ Bills -------> Dolphins
Vikings @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Colts @ Chiefs -------> Chiefs
Buccaneers @ Rams -------> Rams
Browns @ Jets -------> Browns
Cowboys @ Redskins -------> Cowboys
Saints @ Panthers -------> Saints
Titans @ Jaguars -------> Titans
Broncos @ Texans -------> Broncos
Giants @ Lions -------> Lions
Cardinals @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Steelers @ Packers -------> Packers
Raiders @ Chargers -------> Chargers
Patriots @ Ravens -------> Patriots

Sunday Night (include score):

Bears @ Eagles -------> Bears

Monday Night:

Falcons @ 49ers -------> 49ers

----------


## anonymid

*WEEK 16 RESULTS*

anonymid 11-5 *
BTAG 11-5 *
CWe 11-5 *
EastWinds 11-5 *
Eimaj 11-5 *
F1X3R 11-5 *
AliBaba 10-6
chantellabella 10-6
The Patriot 10-6
WhoDey85 10-6
Limmy 9-7
Silent Image 9-7
Trendsetter 9-7
Prodigy 8-8
Daveyboy 5-11

----------


## anonymid

*STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 16*

1. WhoDey85: 158-81 *****
2. CWe: 155-84 ****
2. EastWinds: 155-84 ****
4. Eimaj: 154-85 ******
5. anonymid: 153-86 ****
6. Limmy: 153-86 ***
7. Silent Image: 149-90 ***
8. F1X3R:145-94 *****
9. AliBaba: 144-95 *
10. minimized: 143-96 ****
11. Prodigy: 140-99 ***
12. The Patriot: 140-99 *
13. Trendsetter: 138-101 **
14. BTAG: 137-102 **
15. Daveyboy: 136-104
16. Chantellabella: 131-108
17. Zeppelin: 129-111 **

----------


## Chantellabella

> *STANDINGS THROUGH WEEK 16*
> 
> 1. WhoDey85: 158-81 *****
> 2. CWe: 155-84 ****
> 2. EastWinds: 155-84 ****
> 4. Eimaj: 154-85 ******
> 5. anonymid: 153-86 ****
> 6. Limmy: 153-86 ***
> 7. Silent Image: 149-90 ***
> ...



We finally moved up. I told the ladies that I was going to start checking their picks. :-)

----------


## Chantellabella

Anonymid, the ladies were anxious to get week 17 posted so I put a template up so we could fill in our picks. Please see though if I made any mistakes. 

Thanks,

Cindy

WEEK 17 Template

Sunday:

Browns @ Steelers ------->
Redskins @ Giants ------->
Ravens @ Bengals ------->
Texans @ Titans ------->
Jaguars @ Colts ------->
Jets @ Dolphins ------->
Lions @ Vikings ------->
Panthers @ Falcons ------->
Buccaneers @ Saints ------->
Bills @ Patriots ------->
Rams @ Seahawks ------->
Packers @ Bears ------->
49ers @ Cardinals ------->
Broncos @ Raiders ------->
Chiefs @ Chargers ------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ------->

----------


## Chantellabella

WEEK 17 Template

Sunday:

Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Panthers @ Falcons -------> Panthers
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
49ers @ Cardinals -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Eagles 24-17

----------


## Prodigy

Sunday:

Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Dolphins
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Panthers @ Falcons -------> Panthers
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Packers @ Bears -------> Bears
49ers @ Cardinals -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Eagles 31 - 17

----------


## Trendsetter

Sunday:

Browns @ Steelers -------> Steelers
Redskins @ Giants -------> Giants
Ravens @ Bengals -------> Bengals
Texans @ Titans -------> Titans
Jaguars @ Colts -------> Colts
Jets @ Dolphins -------> Jets
Lions @ Vikings -------> Lions
Panthers @ Falcons -------> Falcons
Buccaneers @ Saints -------> Saints
Bills @ Patriots -------> Patriots
Rams @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Packers @ Bears -------> Packers
49ers @ Cardinals -------> 49ers
Broncos @ Raiders -------> Broncos
Chiefs @ Chargers -------> Chiefs

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys -------> Eagles, 27-20

----------


## anonymid

Whoops, I forgot to post the template over here. Thanks for being on top of it, chantellabella! I'll go post all your picks over at the other place right now before I forget. Good luck everyone!

----------


## anonymid

*WEEK 17 RESULTS*

AliBaba 14-2 *
BTAG 14-2 *
msax21 14-2 *
WhoDey85 13-3
chantellabella 12-4
CWe 12-4
F1X3R 12-4
Limmy 12-4
Prodigy 12-4
Silent Image 12-4
The Patriot 12-4
Trendsetter 12-4
anonymid 10-6
Eimaj 10-6
Daveyboy 9-7

----------


## anonymid

*FINAL STANDINGS*

1. WhoDey85: 171-84 *****
2. CWe: 167-88 ****
3. Limmy: 165-90 ***
4. Eimaj: 164-91 ******
5. anonymid: 163-92 ****
6. Silent Image: 161-94 ***
7. AliBaba: 158-97 **
8. F1X3R:157-98 *****
9. EastWinds: 155-100 ****
10. Prodigy: 152-103 ***
11. The Patriot: 152-103 *
12. Trendsetter: 150-105 **
13. BTAG: 151-104 ***
14. Daveyboy: 145-110
15. minimized: 143-112 ****
16. Chantellabella: 143-112
17. Zeppelin: 129-126 **

----------


## Chantellabella

> *FINAL STANDINGS*
> 
> 1. WhoDey85: 171-84 *****
> 2. CWe: 167-88 ****
> 3. Limmy: 165-90 ***
> 4. Eimaj: 164-91 ******
> 5. anonymid: 163-92 ****
> 6. Silent Image: 161-94 ***
> 7. AliBaba: 158-97 **
> ...



Awwww! It's over already? Thanks Anonymid for taking over. It's been fun! And if Cam still reads here, thanks for bringing the game back again this year.
M

----------


## Chantellabella

I miss football.   ::(:

----------

